# Options for American made khakis



## DannoRye (Feb 1, 2013)

I have several pairs of jcrew and bb Clarks, but I tend to do most of my purchasing from Bills, just by the virtue that they're American made. They fit and last about as well as anything else (maybe last a little longer). 

I guess my question is, are there other notable brands that produce a comparable USA made chino? This is the trad forum ager all, and all things being equal, American made clothes are certainly more "trad"...


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Jack Donnelly


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

DannoRye said:


> I have several pairs of jcrew and bb Clarks, but I tend to do most of my purchasing from Bills, just by the virtue that they're American made. They fit and last about as well as anything else (maybe last a little longer).
> 
> I guess my question is, are there other notable brands that produce a comparable USA made chino? This is the trad forum ager all, and all things being equal, American made clothes are certainly more "trad"...


I'm a little surprised that you're not seeing a big difference between the Bill's and the JCrew and BB versions. They must be pretty good. I think you'll see that after you try a few other brands that the Bills are very, very good in comparison.

Other USA-made khakis:


Ben Silver has a number of inhouse and other brand USA-made offerings...very expensive...never tried.
J Press has a plain-front version that I find very unsatisfactory. The zipper is plastic. The fit is unflattering. Very poor when compared to Bills.


----------



## DannoRye (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I love the Bills, they're all I buy anymore. Just curious about the possibility of branching out. I can't imagine a plastic zipper. I've never seen that!


----------



## SLeiber (Apr 27, 2012)

smujd said:


> Jack Donnelly


I second this suggestion.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

DannoRye said:


> Thanks for the replies. I love the Bills, they're all I buy anymore. Just curious about the possibility of branching out. I can't imagine a plastic zipper. I've never seen that!


Hertling who basically make the pants for Press, Andover Shop, OConnells, Norman Hilton, Epaulet and pretty much everybody else always use a plastic zipper. I do worry about it for khakis. Press khakis (at least the lower priced one) are made by Berle, still, I think. The cut is great, longer rise but slim in the seat and legs, but the material is not as good as Bills.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

smujd said:


> Jack Donnelly


How does the rise on the Jack Donnelly's compare to the rise on Bills? I have considered giving them a try, since they are a bit cheaper.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

L-feld said:


> How does the rise on the Jack Donnelly's compare to the rise on Bills? I have considered giving them a try, since they are a bit cheaper.


Free shipping and free returns.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Charles Saturn said:


> Free shipping and free returns.


That's good to know. Maybe I'll give em a try this time around.


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

I love khakis, but not the overly soft, worn-looking, pre-washed ones. That is all that Bills seems to offer. The only ones that I have found that seem to be just what I want are Ben Silver's "English Drills," which it describes as having a "crisp, clean finish," that are suitable for dress wear. The only problem is the price. https://www.bensilver.com/English-Drill-Trousers,20611.html

Anyoe know of any place that sells them for less?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

KenCPollock said:


> Anyoe know of any place that sells them for less?


Howard Yount, perhaps? I can't vouch for them, but they look nice enough.

Or these, which I also can't vouch for?

https://thesilentist.com/post/42511164368/review-j-lawrence-khakis-of-carmel-khaki-trousers


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

KenCPollock said:


> I love khakis, but not the overly soft, worn-looking, pre-washed ones. That is all that Bills seems to offer.


The Cramerton cloth Bills (also pricey) are crisper and have a bit of a luster. It's much nicer cloth. Some others may use this same stuff.


----------



## capbarbell (May 18, 2012)

L-feld said:


> How does the rise on the Jack Donnelly's compare to the rise on Bills? I have considered giving them a try, since they are a bit cheaper.


My Jack Donnellys in 32 measure 11.5" in the front rise. Compared to my Bills M2 in size 33, my JDs feel like they have a higher rise, since the back rise is definitely higher than on the Bills. Also, I know that the rise on the JDs scale up with size, so if you have a 36 waist, the rise will be higher.

Personally, I'm still not satisfied with my JDs or Bills since I need more like a 12-12.5 inch rise (due to my larger butt, but small waist), but khakis in size 32 are always shorter in the rise. In size 36, the rise might be sufficient, but then the waist and leg opening would be much too large.


----------



## PolieCat (Dec 14, 2007)

SLieber, thank you for that hyperlink to the Jack Donnelly website and the $20 off discount it generates. I've ordered a pair of the slim-fits and look forward to trying them on. 

Their "british khaki" color looks nice online, have any other Forum members ordered a pair in that color and want to report whether they like it or not? Thank you.


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

Ben Silver is out of his (their) mind! There's nothing you can do to make a pair of khakis worth $187. You only find unwitting souls who have no more sense that to be duped out of their money. Of course, I think $100+ for Bill's is idiotic as well.


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

L-feld said:


> How does the rise on the Jack Donnelly's compare to the rise on Bills? I have considered giving them a try, since they are a bit cheaper.


I just bought several pair of Jack Donnelly's flat front and prior to purchase asked Jack Donnelly about the rise. It is 1" higher than the M2's based on my measurements of the M2. The Jack Donnelly fits more like traditional flat front dress pants than like M2s. Which is to say an inch higher rise and a scootch trimer through out. The Jack Donnelly cloth feels a tad lighter than Bill's. Construction is on par with Bill's.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Charleston Khakis?


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

cglex said:


> I just bought several pair of Jack Donnelly's flat front and prior to purchase asked Jack Donnelly about the rise. It is 1" higher than the M2's based on my measurements of the M2. The Jack Donnelly fits more like traditional flat front dress pants than like M2s. Which is to say an inch higher rise and a scootch trimer through out. The Jack Donnelly cloth feels a tad lighter than Bill's. Construction is on par with Bill's.


M2s have about the same rise as Levis 501 jeans -- not a traditional, high rise, but not low either. Sort of medium.

What about the Donnelly Slim Fit?


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

DownSouth said:


> Ben Silver is out of his (their) mind! There's nothing you can do to make a pair of khakis worth $187. You only find unwitting souls who have no more sense that to be duped out of their money. Of course, I think $100+ for Bill's is idiotic as well.


My thoughts exactly. The *only* reason they are able to get away with charging this much for Khakis is because people buy them. (I won't, *ever*!)


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

After much trial and error (and money, unfortunately) I've decided that the Donnelly original fits are where it's at. Basically on par with Bills M2s, but just a hair trimmer. Can't complain about the price compared to Bills either. I tried the slims first, but I wanted something that could be worn with anything from boots to loafers, and turns out the originals are more suited for those purposes.

I wish Jack Donnelly would expand into more colors and cloths. The only reason I continue to buy any Bills is for the poplin and spring/fall special colors.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Do you order the Donnelly online, or do they carry them in stores?


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I ordered online, as they're not available in stores to my knowledge. With the free shipping and returns, there's nothing to lose and awesome khakis to gain.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks!

Do they fit pretty true to size in the waist?


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

^ They used to carry them at Ball and Buck in Boston, but no longer...


----------



## rsgordon (Dec 6, 2012)

I would never say not to go for Bills but I found that JCrew pants fit me particularly well and take quite a beating without looking like they should be in the trash or changing tint


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

zzdocxx, I take a 35 in both Bills and the JDs. I forgot to add that the waist is alterable as well.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

cglex said:


> I just bought several pair of Jack Donnelly's flat front and prior to purchase asked Jack Donnelly about the rise. It is 1" higher than the M2's based on my measurements of the M2. The Jack Donnelly fits more like traditional flat front dress pants than like M2s. Which is to say an inch higher rise and a scootch trimer through out. The Jack Donnelly cloth feels a tad lighter than Bill's. Construction is on par with Bill's.


Just to clarify, so the Donnellys have the same rise as a pair of M1's, but are cut similar to M2's?


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

Bandit44 said:


> Just to clarify, so the Donnellys have the same rise as a pair of M1's, but are cut similar to M2's?


Likely, I have never worn M1s, just M2s.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Check out today's (3/6/13) post on www.redclaysoul.com for a good comparison of JD regular vs. slim fit. Much of the material on RCS anymore is obvious product promotion, but this is a good write up.


----------



## bruc (Aug 1, 2012)

Do the JD's have more of a boot cut?


----------

